# 7dp 5dt - Half dose pregnyl 7 days ago and BFP.



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

I wonder if you can help? As you can see from the subject I've just tested positive on a hpt.  I'm not due to test till thursday but been feeling queesy so decided to test and see.....anyhoo, I got a positive (yaaay!!!) but now I'm worried that the positive is a result of the half dose of hcg i recieved last Monday (on day of ET).  I'm unsure of how much i actally recieved but it was just a wee booster of pregnyl so i don't think it was a high dosage (my hubby says I got half a seringe but i don't know the amount that was actually in the seringe in the first place. 

I used a First Response Early Test so  am aware that it could be picking up the remains of the hcg but from what i've heard the body gets rid of the pregnyl at about 1000iu a day, meaning I think i should be clear of it........has anyone exerienced anything similar?  If so I would love to hear your thoughts so that i can start to enjoy those two little lines.

Many Thanks

Mia x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

This is the problem when we test to early, we never believe the result anyway : )

It really is a waiting game and I do know that HCG can stay in your body for up to 10 days, so I think the best thing will be to wait until OTD and only then you will get a true positive/negative result.

Good luck.
x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Stacey,

My OTD isn't till Thursday but was in my clinic today and they're testing me early.  I'll get my beta result today.........fngers crossed!  

Mia x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey ladies, just a quick update. 

I got my result and it was a   !  My HGC level was 69.1 @ 13dpo which apparently is a healthy level.  I'm not going to obsess (well, try not to!) and going to use lots of PMA...

Thanks for all the questions that have been answered and my sicere best wishes to everyone hoping for there BFP!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Brilliant news.  That level is really good for 13 dpo.  

Get celebrating.

x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Stacey, I think it's starting to sink in but we're going to try and keep in a secret till I've had my scan in about 4 weeks. 

Having said that, it might be quite hard (to say the least, lol!)

 

Mia x


----------

